# Am i a freak??



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Does anyone else have a little baggie or container of... whiskers??

If i find them and i can tell whose they are, i keep them (not like millions, maybe 4). and a tooth from each that theyve lost. 

Is that totally freaky and weird??

I kept a clipping of Max's furr too when we had to do the awful but good deed....

am i a freak?? i mean, im not about to keep stool samples or anything freaky like that.... but am i crazy??


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I bought the book "Crafting with Cat Hair" and have been doing little felting projects with my cats' hair. 

So no, you aren't that weird.

Or maybe we both are ;-)


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Well, im glad im not hte only one!!!

How do you use the cat hair though?? Like, in tumbleweed form or 'fresh' trimmings? lol


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I take what I brush off and felt it  


My current project is similar to these:









If you are interested in this craft (which some people consider me very strange for :-( ) I highly recommend the book. I don't think it's horrific or gross, I personally think it's a great way to memorialize your cat!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I see Cali and Cleo!!!


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

I have also been keeping Milky's hair (whatever I brush off) and I'm saving it to make something similar to RachandNito's picture. It's very popular in Hong Kong.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I did keep Paizly's first lost tooth for a while. But it got lost when I moved.
I don't keep whiskers, but I do think it's nifty when I find one and try to guess who it came from (well, Nebbie's are black... it's Zinny and Paizly who both have white ones)
I also notice shedded claws while I'm on the floor playing with them.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

I've never found whiskers or baby teeth, but don't think it's that weird to keep them.

Low shedding cats here, would take a very long time to have enough fur for crafts lol


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a bag with almost all of Yoshi's baby teeth. I don't save whiskers, but they are pretty cool. I actually just found 1 whisker on the bed last night....I always feel bad when I find them though. Not sure why.


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

I've never collected them before, mostly because I've never noticed them laying around. But I was looking up bent whiskers awhile back and came upon this site: Cat Whisker Digest

So I guess there are some whisker collectors out there. I have to admit, I've been on the lookout for whiskers prior to vacuuming ever since.


----------



## chasekwe (May 5, 2011)

I dunno, I kinda think you're just weird.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

Not at all weird.
Now, if you kept her litter box remains....
If I found any of Ritz' whiskers, I would definitely keep them.
She is short haired, but yeah, I would/should keep her hair.
I do have the claw she lost in a battle with a plastic bag (that had 18 raw eggs in it....)


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I have one of the Boyd's Bunnies and it has little short nylon whiskers, when Samantha my MCC would drop a whisker I'd poke it into the cheek of the Bunny.
Over the years that Bunny now has a full set of cat whiskers.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

SomeRandomChick said:


> ...I was looking up bent whiskers awhile back and came upon this site: Cat Whisker Digest


I'll have to send this link to my daughter, she's the whisker collector between the two of us, lol!


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Thats actually a cute little site!!


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Vivid Dawn said:


> I also notice shedded claws while I'm on the floor playing with them.


I had quite acollection of these at one time, but I tossed them out. (Note to self: Must try to vacuum more often.)

As I'd never lived with an indoor cat before it made me wonder if the big cats, lions, tigers etcetera also shed their claws in the wild. Anyone know?

I did collect Missy's fur (for what?), and I still have a small plastic bag full.


----------



## cool4cats (Oct 19, 2011)

If you're a freak then I am too! 

I collect whiskers and bits of fur from all my cats, have them in little boxes 

Gill


----------



## cool4cats (Oct 19, 2011)

cooncatbob, your bunny looks great! 

Gill


----------



## lyttleravyn (May 5, 2010)

I've kept whiskers, a tradition on my mom's side of the family to keep a cat whisker in our car's glove compartment to protect us when traveling.


----------



## cool4cats (Oct 19, 2011)

NJgroomer, how quaint.


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

That is a great looking bunny! 

I've had Milky for 2 months now and haven't found any whiskers at home yet! I told my husband about this post that ppl are collecting whiskers and now we've both started looking around our apt for some!!


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

NJgroomer said:


> I've kept whiskers, a tradition on my mom's side of the family to keep a cat whisker in our car's glove compartment to protect us when traveling.


aww!! Thats so, great!  I like that


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

I've never kept a whisker. I think I will start doing it.

Now as for hair, you can find it everywhere! If anyone needs cat hair, hit me up. I can mail you tons! I swear when I brush her, I get enough hair to make a sweater each time.


----------

